
Magento – Re-Installation and Account Hijacking Vulnerabilities - type0
http://netanelrub.in/2016/07/01/magento-re-installation-account-hijacking-vulnerabilities/
======
allanmacgregor
I believe this vulnerability is already patched on 2.1.0

~~~
benmarks
Author states that it is < 2.0.6.

